# 2000 Pathfinder w/Bose - add a CD Changer?



## benhenny (Feb 7, 2005)

I have a 1999 1/2 (which is essentially a 2000) Pathfinder with a Bose system and a single CD. Does anyone know if I can add a CD changer to this unit? If so, where would the changer be placed in the car? and where does it hook up to the head unit?

Also, do I have to use a Nissan CD changer or can I buy an aftermarket?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

you can add a CD changer, and you can add an aftermarket one if you would like. You will need a separate controller for the changer, and you can place it pretty much anywhere. If it were me, i would put it in the glove box, if you have room, or under the driver or passenger seat


----------



## nissanmax89 (Jan 6, 2005)

i would personally just get a CD visor, its alot cheaper


----------

